# BMW BBQ,Banchory 8th June



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

We are holding our BMW Car Club meet on 8th June at Potarch ,Banchory

Food and drink will be provided at a cost of £2 each

All BMW Owners welcome


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Hope there is as many folk come as viewed topic lol


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Would love to attend but a little to far for me


----------



## sixsr (Jan 6, 2007)

Is this still on? If so, what time does it kick off?

All going well my old man will have got his Z3M Roadster out of storage by then.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

sixsr said:


> Is this still on? If so, what time does it kick off?
> 
> All going well my old man will have got his Z3M Roadster out of storage by then.


Yip 12 noon
Weather looks good
Postcode for venue
AB31 4BD

Grass area accross the road from hotel


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Alright Pete ill come along, my bro's also in their e46 m3, is there a convoy or similar going from Aberdeen as im not 100% where to go.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I'll send up some pancakes pete! lol


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm too far away otherwise i would......


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Gavb said:


> Alright Pete ill come along, my bro's also in their e46 m3, is there a convoy or similar going from Aberdeen as im not 100% where to go.


Hey bud,no convoy planned,but could easy arrange something.Howz about Duthie park for 11am departure


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

ill just have to borrow my mates m3 csl


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

P.M.V.Gavin said:


> ill just have to borrow my mates m3 csl


Got any pics Gav :thumb:


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

Booo working


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Have a good day gents.

Unfortunately I am working on a Supercharged Rangie in Bunkry.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

2nd of our BMWCC Planned Northern meets for 2008 seen us Sizzling in the Park

A convoy of cars left the Duthie Park at 11-15am and headed for Potarch.

Here Peter Cormack set up the gas BBQ and got the food on (Huge thanks to Pete for being our very own Gordon Ramsay) While i set up our new banner that was kindly given to us by A.W.Autotech (Just need to sort out stand now)I must say it is very nicely done,so big thanks to Alan for that

It was not only the sausages that were sizzling today tho as too was the weather.

After we were all fed and watered we headed up the Cairn O Mount for some more pics and to top up our tans (Or get burnt)

Big thanks to all who attended and nice to see so many newbies and there cars


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

nice pics Pete good day out, thanks to yourself and the other members for being so welcomming.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Gavb said:


> nice pics Pete good day out, thanks to yourself and the other members for being so welcomming.


Good to meet you and your bros
keep an eye out on bmwccscotland for more things to do


----------

